# Pregunta: Quien le pego a la pantalla cuando vio la firma de Fogonazo ??



## nacho_brc (Ago 21, 2010)

Hace un tiempo entre en foros de electronica.. Y la verdad nose si es porque entro a altas horas de la madrugada... Despues de horas de facultad o que.. Pero siempre sieeeeempre cuando aparece un mensaje de fogonazo le pego a la pantalla pensando que hay un bicho (por la firma) mi pregunta es si a alguien mas le pasa o a pasado ajjaja.. Saludoss


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 21, 2010)

a mi me paso y ahora lo tengo como icono y molesto a mis amigos con el bichito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 34387​


----------



## angel36 (Ago 21, 2010)

jajaj no estaras hablando en serio....


----------



## SigmaOrion (Ago 21, 2010)

Jaja, es verdad, cuando no lo miro directo me da la sensación de que hay una mosca en el monitor. No he llegado a pegarle... Por ahora.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 21, 2010)

Yoooooo.....
(No el Chapulin Colorado)


----------



## Randy (Ago 21, 2010)

No me habia dado cuenta, hasta ahora. Que creativo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2010)

Yo mas de una vez le di con el periodico a la pantalla


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 21, 2010)

jajajaja pues les cuento que yo si le di un golpe a la pantalla... y esque hace dos meses realmente se metió una hormiga a la pantalla de mi laptop. Como no tenía manera de sacarla la deje caminar libre hasta que ella saliera sola pero... bueno a los pocos minutos me desesperé y la maté.  Ahora esta su cadaver permanentemente en la pantalla jajajajaja bueno si no me creen dejen tomar unas fotos.

Saludos.


Editado: Ahi la foto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2010)

Yo no...
..............


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 22, 2010)

jaja.. yo mil veces e tenido algun bicho molestando en la pantalla.. sobre todo en verano.. por eso si miro sin atencion.. obviamente la primera vez que lo vi al bichito.. parece de verdad.. ajajaj pero bueno.. me mato el de la hormiga adentro de la pantalla... nunca lo hubiese creido de no ser por la foto..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

Lo de la hormiga dentro de las pantallas del laptop si lo habia visto antes, mas que todo en las HP  Ahora aqui pensando que nuestros monitores han sido victimas de ese "bichito", no será eso parte de un plan malvado de la *fogonazo inc.*?


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 22, 2010)

jajajaja pues yo tanto como pegarle a la pantalla no, pero mas de una vez sii intente sacudir a la hormiga.
yo tampoco hubiera creido lo de la foto de pablo16 jjaaj se ve chistosita ahi aplastada la hormiga


----------



## angel36 (Ago 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo de la hormiga dentro de las pantallas ....... no será eso parte de un plan malvado de la *fogonazo inc.*?



 es probable habria que hacer un analisis detallado de lo hechos.........


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo de la hormiga dentro de las pantallas del laptop si lo habia visto antes, mas que todo en las HP  Ahora aqui pensando que nuestros monitores han sido victimas de ese "bichito", no será eso parte de un plan malvado de la *fogonazo inc.*?



*La hormiga Argentina (Linepithema humile) "! ! ! Invade e Mundo ¡ ¡ ¡"*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

es una hormiga o una mosca ,lo que camina  por ese cuadradito amarillo  de la firma de don fogo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

"Moebius", la hormiga Argentina (Linepithema humile)


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

yo en mas de una ocasion intente aplastarla y quitarla con el dedo, hasta que vino un salio y le metio tremendo golpe a mi pantalla pensando que era de verdad por poco y la daña


----------



## panxozu (Ago 22, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> a mi me paso y ahora lo tengo como icono y molesto a mis amigos con el bichito



 yo tambien.
A veces me toma desprevenido ese bicho :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

ase unos años mate millones de hormigas,era encargado de una caseta de agroquimicos ,responsable de muchos venenos ,insecticidas y el encargado de preparar las formulas ya sea para fumigar con mochila o su fumigación aérea ,
pero lo mas me fascinaba y me gustaba era matar hormigas .tienen un mundo ay abajo y yo era el enemigo,e visto colonias de hormigas que en una noche literal-mente pelaban un cuadro
(cuadro= es una medida de unos 100 metros por 100 metros de cultivos )
ay entraba yo y las exterminaba,también mataba vaquitas de san Antonio ,esas comen de lo lindo casi como langostas,
haora cuando vi la primera ves a Moebius ,mire vien porque como vivo en el campo ay muchos insectos,pero nunca se me ocurrió por darle una palmada,
mire mi pecera,porque mire mi pecera?
porque arriba por las noches tengo una luz ultravioleta ,lo que atrae los insectos que al caer al agua los peces comen 
en una palabra me hizo dar vuelta la cabeza y  no pegarle a la pantalla
saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 23, 2010)

jaja.. menos mal que no soy el unico infeliz.. jajaja.. me sentia muy mal pensando que solo a mi se me habia cruzado por la cabeza aplastar al bichito


----------



## angel36 (Ago 25, 2010)

bueno no se si an notado pero parece que "Moebius"...se esta cansando de tanto ir de aca para alla y como que ahora esta mas lenta......=)


----------



## palomo (Ago 25, 2010)

Imagino que es para darle un poco mas de realidad, cuando han visto a un bichito caminar como loco sin detenerse, la verdad aunque ya lo habia visto, hace dos dias cuando lo vi de reojo mi reaccion fue de quitarlo solo que mi mano quedo a medio camino al ver el avatar de fogonazo.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 25, 2010)

No, ese bichito ya se reprodujo y se esta comiendo tu computadora  Fogonazo tiene todo planeado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2010)

una  formacion de hormigas exploradoras,es-canean el área ,en busca de incautos user
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2010)

Ahora ya marcó territorio esa hormiga  . . . cortó el pastito y alambró (cambió a fondo blanco)

Para los que no conocen a la hormiga Argentina , ese bicho "come" cemento , es decir que si te hacen nido en un lugar (se ve la montañita de polvo que crece y el camino de ellas) , mas vale que las combatan porque he visto derrumbarse pisos en un pozo 

Saludos !


----------



## angel36 (Ago 30, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para los que no conocen a la hormiga Argentina , ese bicho "come" cemento , es decir que si te hacen nido en un lugar (se ve la montañita de polvo que crece y el camino de ellas) , mas vale que las combatan porque he visto derrumbarse pisos en un pozo
> 
> Saludos !



NO!! de verdad....ahora me pongo abuscar info sobre el tema.....

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linepithema_humile

en verdad... no lo sabia.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> NO!! de verdad....ahora me pongo abuscar info sobre el tema.....



Hasta este tema ya se encuentra en el Post, por lo que puedo escribir:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*

Mira que Foro "Completo" que tenemos 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-cuando-vio-firma-fogonazo-42108/#post348749


----------



## angel36 (Ago 30, 2010)

no entendi....jajaj donde cree un tema?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2010)

No, ya en serio ¿De cual fuman?


----------



## angel36 (Ago 30, 2010)

yo la verdad....hoy me fume dos irf......un940 y un9640 .....ahora estoy viendo como probarlos .....mejor...jajajajja


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> no entendi....jajaj donde cree un tema?



Corregido     .


----------



## angel36 (Ago 30, 2010)

a perfecto! es verdad......ya entendi


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 31, 2010)

que mejor que nos riamos un poco.. jaja.. aparte de escribir huevadas cuando me quiero reir un rato me pongo a leer los post en donde salen flacos que tienen equipos de musica de miles de vatios en los autos.. no los leo con muchas ganas de aprender.. solo los leo para ver como se reparten las vardeadas jajaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh_!!!! CUCARACHA!!!!!!

Tengo una escopeta y no dudaré en usarla!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 5, 2010)

> Quien le pego a la pantalla cuando vio la firma de fogonazo??


En realidad nunca le pegué a la pantalla. Pero en momentos de que en verdad hay un mosquito en la pantalla pienso: ¿será de verdad, o es alguno como "el de Fogonazo"?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 5, 2010)

cucaracha.....mmm no se creo que se parece mas a una avispa.....pero en ves de volar anda  los saltitos...


----------



## El forastero (Sep 7, 2010)

Bichito chiquitito era mas real. parecia que estaba afuera.


----------



## snakewather (Sep 12, 2010)

Yo le dispare haaaa no se crean la neta me acerque a verla por que me dio curiosidad se ve muy really jejejejej


----------



## Leann (Sep 12, 2010)

jajajaja yo no solamente le pegue, sino que tambien sople la pantalla...


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 15, 2010)

jajajaja maldita sea yo le pegue y sople....

pe*ro* mi hermano le sacudio tal ostión *que* *qu*edo marcada la pantalla pa*ra* to*do* el dia (es tft)


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola, dibujen el recorrido de la hormiga en la pantalla con un rotulador y verán una figura geométrica conocida


----------



## snakewather (Sep 21, 2010)

a ojo de buen cubero parece que es un ocho de hecho las moscas tambien vuelan en ocho eso creo!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 21, 2010)

¿Habrá sido algo casual o intencionado?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Acabo de pegarle.....me acabo de anotar a la lista jajaja


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 21, 2010)

seria un 8 o el signo de factor infinito


----------



## lubeck (Sep 21, 2010)

> seria un 8 o el signo de factor infinito


no.. yo pense lo mismo pero es la banda de no se que... en el tema de adivina quien es en feisbuk puso el como se llama la banda ya se me olvido como 
Ya lo busque es la * banda de moebius*...


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Eso de la banda de moebius suena a algo romantico


----------



## Leann (Sep 27, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Eso de la banda de moebius suena a algo romantico



eso que pusiste suena algo ignorante...


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 27, 2010)

jajaja 

Es cierto espera que lo rectifico...

...no puedo..


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

mmmm.... yo no le pegué al monitor.... solo pensé: Será que es una hormiga de verdad o es una imagen? pero igual solo pasé el dedo por el monitor....


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 8, 2010)

chan! no sabia que existia este tema jajaja que loco...

bueno, a decir verdad nunca veo la firma de fogonazo...supe que tenia de firma al bichin cuando entre a su perfil, sino ni ahi....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 14, 2010)

Pablo16 dijo:


> jajajaja pues les cuento que yo si le di un golpe a la pantalla... y esque hace dos meses realmente se metió una hormiga a la pantalla de mi laptop. Como no tenía manera de sacarla la deje caminar libre hasta que ella saliera sola pero... bueno a los pocos minutos me desesperé y la maté.  Ahora esta su cadaver permanentemente en la pantalla jajajajaja bueno si no me creen dejen tomar unas fotos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



eso es verdad! en mi notebook HP tengo una hormiga muerta! no se como se metio en mi display!


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> eso es verdad! en mi notebook HP tengo una hormiga muerta! no se como se metio en mi display!


 eso es mas comun en las HP de lo que te imaginas....  será que las pantallas las hacen de azucar?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 14, 2010)

no lo se pero podria ser!! jajajajaja hoy a la tarde cuando llegue a casa sacare una foto pala levantarla y veran!!


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2010)

hasta ahora.. ¿cuantos son los que le pegaron a la pantalla?....

cuenten con migo tambien


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo no me la cargué, le di con el dedo a ver una vez, y luego otra y ya no más; pero tengo un compañero que el año pasado en clase de religión entra una avispa en clase, y cuando se posa en el cristal le pega un leñazo con el libro de reli que casi se carga el cristal Climalit o tira la ventana. Se quedó aucinando hasta el profesor, y eso que no es cura, le encantan las películas y el año pasado nos puso American History X para hacer un trabajo a modo de global, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## HADES (Nov 2, 2010)

porque no me entere de este tema?

jejejeje XD bueno yo levanto la mano tambien le peque con el dedo al monitor!!! XD


----------



## Psyco83 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yo sí me dí cuenta de una que no era un bicho "normal", no cualquier hormiga tiene ese recorrido tan exacto.... pero mi hija es otro caso..... hasta llora por el bichito y tengo que ponerla en mis piernas para que esté como media hora intentando agarralo así que por ahora solo entro cuando está dormida. jajaja página prohibida para menores jajaja ....

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Conozco de uno que le echo insectizida, y más de una vez  me ha pasado que me toma desprevenido y cuando uno la ve asi de golpe parece real y más en verano, que siempre hay algun bichito molesto, tambien e visto otro cuyo monitor suele tener algún que otro resto del insecticidio y quedo absorto al ver que esa no muere jaaja
Seri intersane que Fogonazo comentara como surgio la idea de su firma, asi como esta el origen del nick de cada uno el de la firma estaria interesante también


----------



## palomo (Nov 5, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> esta el origen del nick de cada uno el de la firma estaria interesante también


 
Lo de los origenes del nick ya ay un tema relacionado solo que ya es un poco viejo al parecer el post esta medio muerto, asi que esa idea ya te la ganaron.

aludos


----------



## Leann (Nov 5, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> no.. yo pense lo mismo pero es la banda de no se que... en el tema de adivina quien es en feisbuk puso el como se llama la banda ya se me olvido como
> Ya lo busque es la * banda de moebius*...



No es la banda de moebius... porque si fuera moebius al pasar por abajo y regresar al punto mas alto, tendria que estar en sentido invertido (y pata para arriba si empezo pata abajo..)
seria como una hormiguita caminando sobre un 8... nada mas...

igual, muy bueno el aporte...


----------



## gigo2000x (Nov 5, 2010)

pues bueno si muy grasioso yo cuando la bi pues sople mi pantalla para q*UE* se baya pense q*UE* era un mosquito XD 
y naha pues era su firma SALUDOS


----------



## Imzas (Nov 12, 2010)

holi, yo no le pegue, pero me dio cosa ese bichito asi que le di al boton stop del navegador y se detuvo .


----------



## wino (Nov 23, 2010)

quiero matar a tu hormiga fogonazo


----------



## malto (Nov 24, 2010)

pues yo no le pegue...solo le hice con la mano "espante bicho".


----------



## gigo2000x (Dic 2, 2010)

jaja  buenisima


----------



## phavlo (Ene 26, 2011)

que buen tema, muy cómico, yo nunca le pegue (que me acuerde) pero si me acuerdo que un día estaba leyendo un tema y mi hermana me avisa que había un bicho en el monitor.. jaja


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 31, 2011)

SIIIIIIIIII jajaja, yo cojia mi dedo y trataba de quitar ese "mugresito" que tenía mi pantalla y eso que ya se que es la hormiga pero a pesar de eso me sigue pasando


----------

